# Fifa 12 oder Pes 12



## BartholomO (17. September 2011)

Hey Leute, sorry dass ich jetzt hier den Tread erstelle, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden dieses Jahr, deshalb wollte ich neutrale Leute fragen, was sie von den beiden Spielen halten, da ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann dieses Jahr, da Fifa auf PC dieses Jahr gut zugelegt hat und Pes wie gewohnt gut ist. 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MFG

BartholomO


----------



## jensi251 (17. September 2011)

Ich hole mir immer beide Demos vorher.
Hast du die beide schon? Es kommt auch darauf an, was für ein Typ du bist. Mehr Arcade oder Simulation?


----------



## BartholomO (18. September 2011)

Danke mal für die Antwort, also ich hab beide Demos schon gezockt, hab auch Fifa 6-9 bei mir stehen und Pes 10 und 11, da Fifa beim 10er es bei mir total versch... hat. Also ich möchte hauptsächlich Spaß und Realismus eigentlich.


----------



## Burn_out (18. September 2011)

Ich habe beide Demos gespielt und finde Fifa nach wie vor besser. Das letzte richtige PES war PES 6, 2008 und 2009 gingen auch noch irgendwie. Seit Fifa 11 ist selbige die interessantere Serie für mich.
Allerdings muss man sich überlegen ob man jedes Jahr 50€ ausgeben will für Kaderupdates und wenig neues.


----------



## jensi251 (18. September 2011)

Dann würde ich dir zu PES raten. Dazu dann noch den PESedit Patch und schon hast du das "beste" Fussballspiel und das noch 20€ billiger als Fifa.


----------



## BartholomO (18. September 2011)

Naja des Problem beim Pesedit patch ist, früher konnte ich ihn wunderbar holen, aber jetzt, da wir auf Kabel Deutschland umgestiegen sind, wird nach dem reseten des Routers keine andere IP angenommen, es bleibt dann leider dieselbe, also muss ich immer 60 Minuten warten . Ich weiss schon, Pes bietet immer vom Aufbau her ein anderes Spiel und man kann es immer wieder neu gestalten, deshalb ist es immer sehr abwechslungsreich, aber dieses Jahr hab ich zumindest bei der Demo dass Gefühl, dass bei Fifa das diesmal fast genauso ist. Und ja wie gesagt, das mit dem Pesedit Patch wird halt beim downloaden dann jetzt unschön . Aber irgendwie wenn man sich einmal Pes kauft kann man auch nichtmehr so recht auf Fifa umsteigen. hmmm...

Und @Burn_out, bei PES kostet so ein Update nur 30 €^^.


----------



## jensi251 (18. September 2011)

Es gibt auch andere Mirrors die ohne "Wartezeit" funktionieren.
Bei PES wird aber jedes Jahr mehr verändert als bei FIfa von daher eher kein Kaderupdate.


----------



## turbosnake (18. September 2011)

Gar keins.
Da beide UNFÄHIG sind eine Tasatur als Steuergerät anzugeben, bin ich nicht bereit Geld dafür zu zahlen.
Weil ich keine Lust habe Tastensuchen zu "spielen".


----------



## BartholomO (18. September 2011)

Bei Pes ist es im Pes Ordner, bei der exe settings, da kann man die Tasten konfigurieren, bei Fifa weiss ichs nicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2011)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Bei Pes ist es im Pes Ordner, bei der exe settings, da kann man die Tasten konfigurieren, bei Fifa weiss ichs nicht.


 
Bei Fifa gehts im Spiel, seit Fifa 11 glaub auch schon davor


wobei das auch wieder eine Glaubensfrage ist ob nun Fifa oder PES. Ich selber spiele schon wegen der Lizenzen Fifa, wobei PES hin und wieder auch mal Spaß macht


----------



## TheMiz (19. September 2011)

Ich persönlich kaufe mir ganz klar PES 2012, weil FIFA 12 für mich ein Altherrenspiel ist. Ja, richtig gelesen - ein Altherrenspiel.
Ich habe über 20 Matches gemacht in der Demo, und für mich ist da einfach überhaupt kein Tempo drin. Weder laufen sich die Mitspieler ordentlich frei, noch kommen flache oder hohe Pässe mal mit etwas Schmackes. Die rollen lahm am Boden entlang, egal wie lange man die Pass-Taste gedrückt hält, dass man am liebsten den Ball direkt anfeuern möchte er soll sich doch bitte etwas beeilen!  Auch das neue "taktische Verteidigen" ist nur darauf aufgebaut das Spiel langsamer zu machen, noch dazu ist die Tastenbelegung ein einziger Krampf. Ich soll also mit RT schneller laufen, auf A angehen und dann noch mit RB einen Mitspieler zu Hilfe holen?  Wer hat diese Steuerung entworfen? Ein Ausserirdischer mit 16 Fingern?  Da helfen selbst 1 Million Lizenzen nicht, PES bleibt das flottere, taktisch bessere und auf dem Platz überzeugendere Spiel - egal was die FIFA-Kids sagen!


----------



## jensi251 (19. September 2011)

/sign


----------



## Jakopo (19. September 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kaufe mir ganz klar PES 2012, weil FIFA 12 für mich ein Altherrenspiel ist. Ja, richtig gelesen - ein Altherrenspiel.
> Ich habe über 20 Matches gemacht in der Demo, und für mich ist da einfach überhaupt kein Tempo drin. Weder laufen sich die Mitspieler ordentlich frei, noch kommen flache oder hohe Pässe mal mit etwas Schmackes. Die rollen lahm am Boden entlang, egal wie lange man die Pass-Taste gedrückt hält, dass man am liebsten den Ball direkt anfeuern möchte er soll sich doch bitte etwas beeilen!  Auch das neue "taktische Verteidigen" ist nur darauf aufgebaut das Spiel langsamer zu machen, noch dazu ist die Tastenbelegung ein einziger Krampf. Ich soll also mit RT schneller laufen, auf A angehen und dann noch mit RB einen Mitspieler zu Hilfe holen?  Wer hat diese Steuerung entworfen? Ein Ausserirdischer mit 16 Fingern?  Da helfen selbst 1 Million Lizenzen nicht, PES bleibt das flottere, taktisch bessere und auf dem Platz überzeugendere Spiel - egal was die FIFA-Kids sagen!


 
Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können. Stimme dir voll und ganz zu, auch wenn ich mir Fifa 12 gerne gekauft hätte, aber da bleibe ich lieber bei Fifa 11. Ist einfach nervig wie schwer es ist den Ball zu bekommen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man das Spiel nicht schnell machen kann, da die Steilpassfunktion praktisch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. September 2011)

Da versteh ich nicht was ihr habt, ich schafe es noch immer das Spiel schnell zu machen. Klar so wie bei Fifa 11 ist es nicht mehr, aber es geht


@ TheMiz

Warum Altherrenspiel und mit Fifa Kids hat das sicher nichts zu tun
Jeder spielt das was er für sich besser findet denk mal drüber nach

Ich könnte jetzt auch sagen die WWE besteht nur aus Typen die gerne im Ring kuscheln und wo alles abgesprochen ist


----------



## iceman650 (19. September 2011)

Bisher kann ich mich auch nicht recht entscheiden.
Fifa: Gute Lizenzen, aber relativ bescheidenes Gameplay (Zweikämpfe kaum Möglich, schlechte Steuerung)
PES: Gute Steuerung, schlechte Lizenzen, eher schlecht programmierte Keeper.
Ich werde wohl beides kaufen, früher oder später zumindest.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TheMiz (20. September 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Warum Altherrenspiel und mit Fifa Kids hat das sicher nichts zu tun
> Jeder spielt das was er für sich besser findet, denk mal drüber nach


Deswegen schrieb ich "Ich persönlich ..." und "für mich ..." 
Soll jeder machen was er will aber meiner Meinung nach ist FIFA 12 einfach lahm und hat keinen Stich gegen PES 2012 - und meine Meinung ist immer die richtige.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt auch sagen die WWE besteht nur aus Typen die gerne im Ring kuscheln und wo alles abgesprochen ist


Ich könnte dich mal aus 3-4m Höhe durch einen Tisch slammen und dann bin ich gespannt ob du das noch immer "kuscheln" nennst oder eher weinend am Boden liegst. 

WWE ist Entertainment, Sport-Unterhaltung auf hohem Niveau. 3 mal wöchentlich (!) werden weltweit ganze Hallen ausverkauft die diesen Sport lieben, Hater wird es immer und bei jeder Sache geben.


----------



## FKY2000 (20. September 2011)

gar nicht so schwer die entscheidung aus meiner sicht eigentlich:

Pro PES:
- Bessere Taktikeinstellungen (sehr variabel und präzise!)
- Grafik !!
- Gameplay - Spielsituationen realistischer und vielfältiger
- Spieltempo höher
- Meister-League-Modus
- Steuerung (mit PS2 oder PS3 Gamepad einfach perfekt !)
- Langzeit-Motivation
- Patchedit und Fangemeinde !!
- Preis

Pro Fifa
- Lizenzen (Bundesliga !!)
- Grafik
- Arcade (für "zwischendurch" bzw. Neulinge leichter und übersichtlicher)


Kenne das aus dem Freundes- unmd Bekanntenkreis: Im PC Bereich zumindest, ist Fifa der größere Name und hat dadurch eine große Käuferschaft (Werbung, Image usw.)
Nahezu jeder der die entspr. aktuelle PES-Version gespielt hat, fand diese besser als Fifa und das deutlich.
Lediglich wegen fehlender BuLi Lizenzen sind einige sporadisch bei Fifa geblieben!!


----------



## jensi251 (20. September 2011)

TheMiz schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich "Ich persönlich ..." und "für mich ..."
> Soll jeder machen was er will aber meiner Meinung nach ist FIFA 12 einfach lahm und hat keinen Stich gegen PES 2012 - und meine Meinung ist immer die richtige.
> 
> Ich könnte dich mal aus 3-4m Höhe durch einen Tisch slammen und dann bin ich gespannt ob du das noch immer "kuscheln" nennst oder eher weinend am Boden liegst.
> ...


 Beruhigt euch doch mal etwas.


----------



## Rob2 (21. September 2011)

Ich persönlich kaufe mir dieses Jahr FIFA, obwohl ich in den letzten Jahren PES bevorzugt habe.
Ich finde das FIFA sehr realistisch ist, denn man kann im Gegensatz zu PES sehr gut kombinieren und ein Spiel aufbauen.
Natürlich spielen auch die Lizenzen, die verchiedenen Modi etc eine Rolle.


----------



## BlackRider1993 (21. September 2011)

Rob2 schrieb:


> ...denn man kann im Gegensatz zu PES sehr gut kombinieren und ein Spiel aufbauen...



Also in PES ist der Spielaufbau so realistisch wie nie zuvor, klar ist  es auch um einiges schwieriger bzw. ungewohnter geworden, aber im  Endeffekt kann man richtig schöne Tore herausspielen. Ich hab zwar auch  noch meine Probleme in der Verteidigung, aber ich denke mit der Zeit  spielt sich das ein und man hat den Dreh raus.
Fifa ist halt mMn. eher was für Gelegenheitsspieler, die einfach nur  schnell ein Spiel aus Spass machen wollen, außerdem kommt ein Anfänger  der noch nie ein Fußballspiel auf der Konsole/PC gespielt hat mit Fifa  besser klar, als mit PES.



Rob2 schrieb:


> ....Natürlich spielen auch die Lizenzen, die verchiedenen Modi etc eine Rolle....



Lizenzen kann man sich durch unterschiedliche Buli Patches aus dem  Internet runterladen, denn PES hat eine der größten Editing Szene, die es  im Spielebereich gibt. So viele verschiedene Modi hat Fifa jetzt auch  nicht, PES hat da die letzen Jahre enorm aufgeholt


----------



## BlackRider1993 (21. September 2011)

bitte löschen..


----------



## jensi251 (22. September 2011)

BlackRider1993 schrieb:


> Also in PES ist der Spielaufbau so realistisch wie nie zuvor, klar ist  es auch um einiges schwieriger bzw. ungewohnter geworden, aber im  Endeffekt kann man richtig schöne Tore herausspielen. Ich hab zwar auch  noch meine Probleme in der Verteidigung, aber ich denke mit der Zeit  spielt sich das ein und man hat den Dreh raus.
> Fifa ist halt mMn. eher was für Gelegenheitsspieler, die einfach nur  schnell ein Spiel aus Spass machen wollen, außerdem kommt ein Anfänger  der noch nie ein Fußballspiel auf der Konsole/PC gespielt hat mit Fifa  besser klar, als mit PES.


 Ja, wenn man PES oft spielt kann man richtig schöne Spielzüge mache. Siehe meinen YT account im Anhang. Da sind viele schöne PES Tore bei.


----------



## TReddragon (24. September 2011)

Da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen...
Fifa ist für mich persönlich höchstens ein Spiel für Zwischendurch... Da kann man mal eine Partie spielen und dann wars das schon wieder, weil es mich wirklich leider zum Gähnen langweilt...
Bei PES hingegen will ich persönlich dann gleich die nächste Partie spielen und dann wieder die nächste...
Die Motivation ist irgendwie bei diesem Spiel viel höher... Zumindest in der Meisterliga...


----------



## pSiii (24. September 2011)

Für mich wird es persönlich wohl auch wieder ProEvo werden. Habe beide Demos ausgiebig gespielt und muss sagen es wurde überwiegend an den richtigen Stellen an der Schraube der Verbesserung gedreht. 
Die Animationen wirken für mich einfach runter und ein tick mehr realistisch als bei Fifa. Fifa kommt mir persönlich etwas zu statisch und träge vor was sich im Spielaufbau und im Umschalten von Abwehr auf Angriff deutlich macht.(Vom 2kampfverhalten will ich mal garnicht erst anfangen)
Logisch ist auch PES nicht das perfekte Spiel, allerdings lege ich bei Fussballspielen doch mehr Wert auf Realismus und pures Spielgefühl was mir Fifa (aktuell) nicht bieten kann. Man fühlt sich immer wieder motiviert seinen Spielaufbau anders zu gestalten,die Seiten zu wechseln,schnelles Flügelspiel  um einfach mehr Variationen reinzubekommen. Das mir bei Fifa nunmal nicht gelingen da sich die Akteure teilweise wie Marionetten über den Platz bewegen und (persönlicher Eindruck) kaum in den Raum laufen.

Lizenzen für 2. Liga etc hin oder her. Die Modding Gemeinde bei PES ist groß genug und wird sicherlich auch bei dem aktuellen Ableger nicht die Finger ruhighalten wird.


----------



## jensi251 (24. September 2011)

Außerdem ist es schön das es in PES viel weniger Quitter gibt als in FIFA.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. September 2011)

Man merkt das ihr PES Spieler keine Ahnung von FIFA habt - um sich mit dem Thema richtig auseinander zu setzten, sollte man beide Spiele kennen und auch gespielt haben 

Das angeblich "träge" Aufbauspiel ist absolut realistisch,denn normalerweise stehen die Gegner gut und du kannst dich nicht einfach blind durchpassen wie in Pes und Fifa 11.


----------



## becks0r (24. September 2011)

Ich habe PES auch nie wirklich gespielt, dennoch kann ich euch sagen das hier viele wohl auch nur FIFA oberflächlich angeschaut haben.

Ich meine ok für einen großen Teil stimmt es das FIFA für arcadiger befunden wird, dass liegt aber halt weil die meisten sich nicht dafür interessieren sich das Spiel genau anzuschauen. Stellt man z.B. Steuerung auf manuell ist es ein total anderes Spiel, man hat viel mehr Freiheiten und hat auch eine Langzeitmotivation besser zu werden.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen das FIFA12 teilweise Flanken langsam vorkommen, aber hier muss man dann halt auch konsequenz die Funktionen des Spiels ausnutzen, wie die R1 Flanke die einem halbhohen Pass gut schmackes gibt.
Was mich hingegen wundert ist die vermehrte Aussage, dass FIFA statischer wäre und sich die Spieler weniger Freilaufen. Ich mein zu früheren Zeiten gab es bei PES keine Taste bei dem mal Spieler schicken konnte(gibts die eigentlich mittlerweile?)  das hat mich immer dermassen aufgeregt das man quasi hoffen musste das die KI mal freiwillig drauf kommt ihren arsch zu bewegen. In FIFA kan man schön die Spieler schicken, mit Taktiken den Spieler sagen wie sie sich freilaufen sollen und in den Formationen kann man ihnen auch laufwege mitgeben.

Das ist wie gesagt nun nur auf das bezogen was hier kritisiert wird, ich will hier kein vergleich mit PES12 machen, das werde ich wohl nie spielen, weil in einem hat für mich halt FIFA immer die Nase vorne gehabt und das ist der Online Modus und der zugehörige eSport.


----------



## jensi251 (24. September 2011)

Ich habe auch Fifa "ausführlich gespielt".


----------



## pSiii (24. September 2011)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Man merkt das ihr PES Spieler keine Ahnung von FIFA habt - um sich mit dem Thema richtig auseinander zu setzten, sollte man beide Spiele kennen und auch gespielt haben
> Das angeblich "träge" Aufbauspiel ist absolut realistisch,denn  normalerweise stehen die Gegner gut und du kannst dich nicht einfach  blind durchpassen wie in Pes und Fifa 11.



So eine Aussage kannst du dir schenken. Denn ich habe sowohl PES als auch Fifa jahrelang gespielt und kann mir da ein Urteil erlauben.
Stimmt war früher schon sehr realistisch einen langen Pass + Flanke und das Ding war zu 100% drin :<

@becks0r: Auch ohne "off the ball" steuerung sind die KI Spieler bei mir gefühl klüger in den Raum gelaufen als Fifa.


----------



## jensi251 (24. September 2011)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Man merkt das ihr PES Spieler keine Ahnung von FIFA habt - um sich mit dem Thema richtig auseinander zu setzten, sollte man beide Spiele kennen und auch gespielt haben
> 
> Das angeblich "träge" Aufbauspiel ist absolut realistisch,denn normalerweise stehen die Gegner gut und du kannst dich nicht einfach blind durchpassen wie in Pes und Fifa 11.


 Ich kaufe mir fast jedes jahr beide. Also nicht so vorschnell urteilen.


----------



## kazzig (27. September 2011)

Fifa 12 wins the game!


----------



## alexcologne (27. September 2011)

Keins von beiden machen beide wie 2011 kein Spaß.

Das ware Fussball Spiel ist Sensible Soccer!!!

So genug gesagt^^

Gruß


----------



## Abaloca (27. September 2011)

hab inzwischen auch beide demos getestet...folgendes sag ich dazu:

Pes12: stark verbessert...aber dennoch nicht gut genug :/

Fifa12: die bewegungen usw. sind schöner geworden...aber die steuerung ????WTF? was haben die da nur gemacht ...die größte neuerung für mich ist die steuerung und die gefällt mir ganz und garnicht


----------

